# Cornish Crispa



## YummyMummy04 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello

I have placed a £80 order with them thro their EBay shop and was hoping for a postage discount from them as at the mo the postage is £19.00. I have emailed them 4 times in 2 days but no response and i need these items asap.

Has anyone got a telephone number for them? I have tried to google one but with no joy.

Cheers


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

just click on the rfuk logo at the top of the page..


there is an advert for cornish crispa somewhere near the top of the forum 

Contact Us - Cornish Crispa Co. is ther contact page

but there is no contact number on the site


----------



## YummyMummy04 (Apr 23, 2009)

tigerpaws said:


> just click on the rfuk logo at the top of the page..
> 
> 
> there is an advert for cornish crispa somewhere near the top of the forum
> ...



Thank you Tigerpaws

I had tried that but couldnt see a contact number either. Just wondered if anyone had a tel no from an invoice or anything if they had brought from them before.

Really need this stuf for Friday but thinking the £19 postage is a lot :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

email address:
[email protected]
[email protected]

Couldn't find a contact number though.


----------



## YummyMummy04 (Apr 23, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> email address:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> Couldn't find a contact number though.



Cheers thank you will give the email address a go


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

I have dealt with Cornish Crispa several times and found them to be very reliable. Cant comment in postal charges though


----------



## YummyMummy04 (Apr 23, 2009)

BlueRoses said:


> I have dealt with Cornish Crispa several times and found them to be very reliable. Cant comment in postal charges though



I know i had read good things too hence why i thought i would buy my heat mat, stats and few other bits too from them.......

They just dont email you back or do automatic postage discount like other sellers on EBay do sadly! I just want them to answer am email! :whip:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

search, there is a thread somewhere with phone numbers. i was looking for their number myself the other day and stumbled upon it. just search "cornish crispa telephone" or something along those lines.


----------



## YummyMummy04 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you. They did later that day sent a revised invoice so hopefully my items are on their way!

Cheers


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

I sent them an email several weeks ago and they have yet to get back to me


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

YummyMummy04 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have placed a £80 order with them thro their EBay shop and was hoping for a postage discount from them as at the mo the postage is £19.00. I have emailed them 4 times in 2 days but no response and i need these items asap.
> 
> ...


I had the exact same thing a couple of weeks ago with them.
It took them about 2 weeks to reply. :bash:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

i had trouble getting a reply as well. when i eventually did it was to tell me that my order was posted the day after i ordered it. about 4 days later it arrived with a delivery note stating it was sent the day before it arrived.

they are very cheap on some items, there isnt much that they sell which is cheaper elsewhere, although there are a few things. i think it just comes down to getting what you pay for. if you want the cheapest price then they can be slow and hard to contact, but they are cheap. i personally use Evolution Reptiles for most stuff now. they are cheap on most stuff, you can always get someone on the phone, and so far every order has been dispatched the same day and arrived the next. cant really fault that. i also use livefoods.co.uk as well, not just for live food.


----------

